# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  > [Ζητείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Ζητάω UPS APC

## tgi

από 1000VA έως 2000VA
και να έχει δυνατότητα να μπεί κάρτα δικτύου AP9616
Επειδή θα μπεί σαλόνι, δεν θέλω να έχει ανεμιστήρα και να κάνει θόρυβο!
Δεν με απασχολεί η κατάσταση των μπαταριών.

----------

